# Package Comparison Page



## Guest (Feb 13, 2004)

Previously, I have found the Direct TV versus Dish Network package comparison pages very valuable. The last several times I've been to DBSTalk, they come up blank (just the column headers with no data). Is this a known problem waiting to be fixed? Or, is there something wrong on my end?


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Nobody Special said:


> Previously, I have found the Direct TV versus Dish Network package comparison pages very valuable. The last several times I've been to DBSTalk, they come up blank (just the column headers with no data). Is this a known problem waiting to be fixed? Or, is there something wrong on my end?


It's not on your end. Steve Mehs has been having some problems uploading the charts. We should have everything fixed soon. I will post here again when the charts are available.


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2004)

Thanks. And especially thanks to Steve Mehs for creating the charts. Those package comparison charts are great. They really help people decide which provider to go with.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Charts are back up!


----------



## IndyMichael (Jan 25, 2003)

Still blank for me.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Thanks NoBody Special, it means a lot! 

Sorry all for the problems with some being outdated or being a blank page. I've been having some uploading problems for a while with the charts, I could connect to the server, but it wouldn't let me upload, or half the page would upload and I'd get disconnected. Everything should be back on track, and gradually through out the week I'll be updating pages that still need to be updated.

Mike, copy the URL, then close all current browser windows, then open a new window and past the URL. When testing sometimes that's what I have to do for my computer to recognize the page has been updated. It should work 

http://steve.dbstalk.com/dbs/packagecomparison.htm


----------



## JM Anthony (Nov 16, 2003)

Steve - thanks for all of the effort to put this together. This is very helpful information. John


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Steve, good work on the chart, must be a pain to keep updated. 
Speaking of updates, you don't show CBS-HD being available on DirecTV, you might want to include that. Thanks


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Thanks John and RAD! Yes I completly forgot about CBS HD on D*, I'll fix it after supper


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Okay, link added for CBS HD for D*.


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

Steve,

A slight correction...

AT60 No regional sports net
AT60 plus (which you correctly state has the local RSN for $5 more over AT60) can have the additional sports nets for the regular $5.99. So the "no" in that box is a little misleading.

See ya
Tony


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

AT50/60 Plus has been a thorn in my side since it was created  In the charts previous life (about a month and a half ago), I think I made a notation about that, but forgot to add it back in once I did the recreation. I'll add that to the ever growing list of footnotes  Thanks Tony!


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Just made the update. Thanks again Tony


----------

